# [RMM] Mali | road infrastructure



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

Mali is a country that has a relatively poor road infrastructure and paved roads that connect major cities only. Bamako has a 2x2 km approach roads to the center of the cross congested streets.


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

some of the roads which can be found in the interior



















interchenge in Bamako









interesting colour of asphalt









road to timbouctu


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

Very interesting!

Do you happen to know the location of this photo?



iMiros said:


>


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^
Beautiful.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Beautiful indeed!


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

snowman159 said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> Do you happen to know the location of this photo?


This photo was taken on the Segou -Gao - Timbouctu road. Very far from
capital Bamako, almost Sahara desert


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

Bamako expressway



























Mali interior









Bamako road signs


















Bamako airport expressway









Bamako - Kati paytoll









Third Bamako bridge und.constr.









Kayes - Bamako road









N6 road


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

Neat, pro-looking roads for such a poor and remote country. And this is epic:


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

A third bridge (1.4*km long, 24 m large, 4-lane with 2 motorcycle and 2 pedestrian sections) is being built to reduce downtown congestion, notably by trucks. Bamako is the fastest growing city in Africa, traffic increasing rapidly so third bridge is very reasonable solution.

Seems that this country has no road signs in colour so all categories of roads has white signs. I could not find any sign on expressways in southern part of the city to see what is colour.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Africa will experience major infrastructural problems if current trends of urbanization continue. Look at Khartoum for example, the suburb Omdurman is already bigger than the principal city! Similar stuff is happening throughout Africa.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Streets of Mopti


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Streets in Djenne


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

New bridge across the Niger River in eastern Bamako. It's a divided highway with a grade-separated interchange at either end.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

The first Autoroute Malaise!!!!


----------



## shpirtkosova (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm guessing that Mali is a former French Colony by looking at their signage?


----------



## eskandarany (Oct 15, 2008)

shpirtkosova said:


> I'm guessing that Mali is a former French Colony by looking at their signage?


Why else would they write in French?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*RN6 Bamako - Ségou*

Apparently they are twinning 227 kilometers of RN6 from Bamako to Ségou.

http://maliactu.net/autoroute-de-bamako-segou-plus-de-68-des-travaux-realises/

It is called an "autoroute", but recent Google Earth imagery suggest it's a twinning project, without grade-separation. 

Construction is executed by the China Road and Bridge Corporation and started in late 2010, but was halted soon after due to a coup. It was resumed in June 2012. The first phase should completed by February 2016.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ The modernized N6 between Bamako and Segou has one carriageway with a provision for a second. The road markings are already applied for 2x2.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Construction was launched on 25 November 2019 to construct a 484 kilometer paved road from Ségou to Tombouctou.









construction et de bitumage de la route Goma Coura - Tombouctou: le PM Dr Boubou Cissé lance les travaux - icimali.com


Le Premier ministre, Dr Boubou Cissé, s’est rendu ce lundi 25 novembre 2019 à Goma Coura, pour le redémarrage des travaux de construction et de bitumage de la route Goma Coura – Tombouctou. Accompagné de l’Ambassadeur Bart Ouvry, Représentant de l’Union Européenne qui est le principal partenaire...




icimali.com





This would be route nationale 33 (N33). 

A part of this road (198 km) between Niafunké and Tombouctou, was built in 2017 and funded by the European Union. It was the first paved road in the Sahara Desert north of the Niger River. 

The segments are:

Lot 1 : Goma Coura – Léré 165 km
Lot 2 : Léré – Niafunké 121 km
Lot 3 : Niafunké – Tombouctou 198 km (already completed)

According to some sources, N33 runs from Ségou to Bourem, almost entirely north of the Niger River. This 484 kilometer segment is west of Tombouctou, which would pass close to the edge of Mauritania. The Tombouctou - Bourem stretch is an unimproved piste, it's unclear whether this actually is a motorable road.

The map shows N18 from Bourem north into the Sahara Desert. This is not an actual road, but also a piste.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> A part of this road (198 km) between Niafunké and Tombouctou, was built in 2017 and funded by the *European Union.*


Why is that? What advantage does the EU have from this road?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

g.spinoza said:


> Why is that? What advantage does the EU have from this road?


This is funded through the European Development Fund, which is funded through voluntary donations by EU members.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Europe#Development_component



So it is development aid from EU members for Africa. Paved roads are the essence of basic development.


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

g.spinoza said:


> Why is that? What advantage does the EU have from this road?


Many large EU companies, especially French ones, have interests in Mali. And from the geopolitical point of view, the EU wants to keep a presence in central Africa so that other global powers (China) do not jeopardize the European handle on the economies of these countries.

Speaking specifically about Mali, France (an EU member) led a military intervention in the country between 2014 and 2022, also for the reasons above. Mali was a French colony and as such France (well, French companies) does still have many assets there.


----------

